# Cormyr: Rise From the Ashes



## Renshai (May 10, 2002)

Well this is my first shot at Story Hour. I'm starting a new Forgotten Realms Campaign (after my last game ended with everyone dying in Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil) and wanted to share it with the community.

I will post updates here, but I hope you visit the site and check out what I've done with it. It will be updated there more often than here.

Prologue

The armies of Cormyr have been decimated, along with much of the fighting nobility. Orc and golbin bands razed Arabel but have finally been driven back but not before burning and blighting crops across the realm. Granaries in Suzail and the naval base in Marsember survived , so starvation doesn't threaten the realm. But shortages have already driven provender prices up sharply and have put a severe strain on the royal treasury. 

King Azoun IV and his heir, Crown Princess Tanalasta, perished in the fighting, as did Gwynnath, Lady-Lord High Marshal of Cormyr, and may others of note. 

Tanalasta's infant son, Azoun V, is king, but the realm is ruled by the Steel Regent, Princess Alusair Nacacia Obarskyr. Much of the real power is held by the Dowager Dragon Queen, Azoun's widow, Filfaeril, and the Royal Court Magician Vangerdahast. 

The Obarskyr rule in Cormyr remains secure largely because the War Wizards are alertly and vigilantly prepared to back it. A strong rebel faction of War Wizards or a Royal Magician opposed to the Crown would mean disaster for Forest Kingdom. 

In the months following the Dragon's War of Cormyr, the brave deeds of many heroes are remembered and honored by the Crown and all of its subjects. 

Rise From The Ashes begins at a memorial service honoring four valiant heroes for their undying service to the Realm. As the memorial is concluded and the dead lay peacefully in their graves the sons and daughters of these heroes are offered a chance to serve the Crown, as their forefathers did before them. 

This, is their story. 



Prelude

1372 : The Dragon’s War 

Summer in the Forest Kingdom is normally a time to cherish and fill with days of joy and merriment. Windy storms blow the cool air off the Sea of Fallen Stars and fill the towns, valleys and hidden dells with a life of its own. For the Cormyrean, it is a time of joy and pride. 

But this is no ordinary summer for Cormyr or her people. The Dragon’s War has ravaged the country and left it a shell of its former self. The wind now blows smoldering leaves and ash from the still burning fires of the Dragon’s terrible breath. Towns are in ruins; crops laid waste and goblin warbands boldly raid the northern settlements. The Steel Regent (Princess Alusair) and a handful of loyal nobles strive to maintain the vision and stay her father’s course. To honor the memory of the heroes who fell in the Dragon’s War, The Steel Regent and the noble Lord Hawklin has selected four of the most valorous heroes to be awarded the Dragon’s Cross Medal, a prestigious honor created especially for these four heroes. 

Captain Nekaelan (Moon Elf Archer, Served in the Purple Dragons for 57 years) 
Nekalan and his family have lived in the Forest Kingdom (Waymoot) for the past eighty years, and have served the Obarskyr family without question. Nekaelan served as a Marshal for the Purple Dragon Archers in King Azoun IV’s campaign against the Tuigan Horde. He served again during the Time of Troubles and yet again in the Dragon’s War. Nekaelan was slain while defending the fleeing refugees of Arabel. Reports from officers confirm that the noble elf chose to stay behind and sacrifice his life for the safety of his charges. He is and forever shall be an honored subject and truest friend to the Crown of Cormyr. 

Captain Nekaelan is survived by a son. 

Captain Makaran Silversteel (Half-Celestial Aasimar Paladin, Purple Dragon HighKnight, Served the Purple Dragons for his entire life, 44 years) 
Makaran’s celestial blood has always been a matter of conversation among Cormyrean Courtiers. The rumor is that Makaran was immaculately conceived by a cleric of Lathander in the town of Eveningstar. The clerics of Lathander received omens that Makaran would become a great servant to Lathander and to Cormyr. He was raised among the clergy until he was old enough to become a squire to the Purple Dragons. Makaran served king and country for years, following the path of justice and truth that made knights salute and bards sing songs of valor and courage. Makaran met his fate on the battlefield outside Arabel. He fought valiantly against a Ghazneth but was eventually slain by the near invulnerable aberration. The remaining knights of his company loudly proclaim that their Captain was responsible for driving Ghazneth off before succumbing to his wounds. 

Captain Makaran is survived by a daughter. 

Loyal Clerist Ardales Moonrivin (Human Cleric of Lathander, Served the Crown for 12 Years as a Combat Cleric and Healer) 
Clerist Ardales was a loyal servant of the crown and faithful to Lathander, The Morninglord. For years he served on the front lines, aiding the foot troops, and assisting the War Wizards when divine magic was needed. Ardales received a field Commission during the Tuigan Campaign, when he saved an entire regiment by blinding their attackers with the power of Lathander. Clerist Ardales fought his last battle in Arabel where his church (laden with the fearful and homeless) was attacked by a tribe of Tuskers (orcs). Ardales organized a defensive retreat from the town but was lost in the flames that ravaged the city. The church of the Morninglord holds Clerist Ardales in its utmost respect, as does the Crown of Cormyr. 

Clerist Ardales is survived by a daughter. 

War Wizard Koralen Uthraeven (Human Sorcerer, War Wizard, Served the Crown for 18 years) 
Koralen grew up as an orphan on the streets of Suzail with only his wits and innate talent for magic to aid him. As his magical talent began to grow he tried time and time again to join the exclusive War Wizards. War Wizards, by their nature, are distrustful of sorcerers so it was not easy to gain acceptance. Tekares Uthraeven was the man that changed that. Tekares was as seasoned and well-respected member of the War Wizards, so when he recommended the boy for membership there were few arguments. Tekares took Koralen under his wing and forged him into a powerful War Wizard. The two fell together on an unnamed hill outside Arabel. A Ghazneth proved to be too much for their arcane might and the two were slain while covering the magical retreat of the remaining War Wizards. 

War Wizard Koralen is survived by a daughter. 

For more information check out the campaign website located at:
http://www.rpgrealms.org/campaign.asp?campaignID=9

Thanks,
Ren


----------



## Renshai (May 11, 2002)

bump


----------



## Wolfspirit (May 11, 2002)

Heh, looks interesting, and the bit about heirs is a cool touch.  I'm curious about when you're starting, and interested to see how you handle Tilverton 

(I'd personally started with some FR games around that area, but started a new campaign when over half the players quit).


----------



## Renshai (May 11, 2002)

We are starting the game today, in just a few hours. We play ever other saturday for about 10 hours... so we get quite a bit done in one sitting. 

I am running the "Door to Everywhere" Adventure from Dragon Magazine as a kick off to the game. Its a good intro to Cormyrean politics. It also lets the characters bounce around Faerun and see some of the sites it usually takes months of gaming to travel to. 

The characters will actually get to visit the "Black Crater" (Tilverton) and see it first hand. 


Their have been some last minute character changes.

The Cleric of Sharess is changing to a Cleric of Tymora who will be multiclassing into Auspician (Faiths and Pantheons). (This is my wife's character ) 

The Elven Archer is going to be a human archer from Deeping Dale.

I will be posting the first entry for the game late tonight or early tomorrow.

Thanks,
Ren

http://www.rpgrealms.org/campaign.asp?campaignID=9


----------



## Wolfspirit (May 11, 2002)

When I said "when you're starting" I meant in the campaign (my, what a couple months mean in the Year of Wild Magic)

I'd actually been intending to run that module, though I used another Dungeon module "Gallath's Roost" as a start up.  It looked rather cool, allthough I hope you've spiced up what's on the other side of "Everywhere" though (trying to avoid spoilers )


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 11, 2002)

looks to be quite interesting. will have to check it out. planning to run Door from Everywhere myself at some point...some of my players have ambitions to be Baron of the Stonelands!


----------



## Renshai (May 12, 2002)

Well we just finished and it was a real strange session! We did alot of roleplaying in Suzail but finally got started on the meat of the adventure.  

I'll be doing a write up tomorrow.

Oh, the campaign is taking place Midsummer of 1372 DR.

Thanks,
Ren


----------

